# Any Arsenal FC fans on here?!



## mariusdw (Aug 12, 2010)

Just wanted to find out if there are any gunners fans out here in Dubai?

I live in Jumeirah 3 and have no clue where to go and watch games, as I do not have a TV at my place.

Any suggestions of possible venues would be great!

Thanks
Marius


----------



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Marius, 

I'm a hammer in dubai but one of my mates is a gunner and he goes to goodfella's in Bur Dubai I think it's the Arsenal Supporters Club's bar.

Matt


----------



## Mattuk (Jan 17, 2010)

I've also heard there is a bar in Al Barsha Called Spirals next to Chelsea Ramada where I think some Arsenal fans go.


----------



## mariusdw (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, i will check them out!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Marius, good to see a fellow gooner on here. I cannot watch the games on tv as don’t get the channels. So let me know if u would like to watch the games sometime..


----------



## mariusdw (Aug 12, 2010)

I went to Spirals at the Grandeur Hotel in Al Barsha (Near the Mall of the Emirates) as it is a Arsenal supporters bar and it was quite a cool atmosphere watching the game with fellow gooners. I would recommend you come watch the game there if you don't have any alternatives!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband (who is actually a man u supporter  ) went there a few times when we were living in Barsha... the sports bar in the Ramada (which I think is a rangers club) is apparently nicer if you don't mind it not being an arsenal bar...  but of course maybe not as much fun...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Freaking Goons, Up The Hammers! :focus:


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

GunnerSSSSSSSSS :clap2:


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi guys,

So Arsenal is playing Chelsea on Sunday. I believe k.o is around 7pm UAE time. Does anyone fancy checking out spirals for the game?


----------



## mariusdw (Aug 12, 2010)

yes i will definitely be there!


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

mariusdw said:


> yes i will definitely be there!


hi Marius

Thinking of possibly watching the game somewhere closer to work. But will keep u updated.. possibly longs bar in towers rotana.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

:clap2: :cheer2:*CHELSEA!!!!* :cheer2: :clap2:


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> :clap2: :cheer2:*CHELSEA!!!!* :cheer2: :clap2:


:boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

newbie913 said:


> :boxing:










*CHELSEA!! *


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Pft - dirty Chelski scum 

I think a EPL thread in The Lounge is required... 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Pft - dirty Chelski scum
> 
> I think a EPL thread in The Lounge is required...
> 
> -


I agree and seeing as we will be winning this season as well, I will be more than happy to be an active participant!


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> *CHELSEA!! *


Beggining to Like you Pamela 

Chelsea my second team.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> Beggining to Like you Pamela
> 
> Chelsea my second team.


There's a rumour going around that it's my Libran aura that makes me likeable, nothing to do with my choice of team at all!! 
I'm guessing your first team is from the SPL??


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> There's a rumour going around that it's my Libran aura that makes me likeable, nothing to do with my choice of team at all!!
> I'm guessing your first team is from the SPL??


Good guess was that from the user name?

couldnt comment on the Libran aura would have to meet to confirm that 

Dont dissapoint now and say your favourite SPL team are from the East of Glasgow


----------

